# Mud Buddy SD reliability/performance



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

smoke said:


> He!! no it's not true. I've had both longtails and sd. I have gotten stuck with both. However it's because of my poor choices and................................... whisky throttle! :lol:
> 
> I ran mine up on dry ground and had to be winched out but it was my fault and I was high and dry with no water for 50' or so! In muck the surface drives will plane out as good as any motor better than most. In a hard bottom situation ie. sand or clay etc. they will not dig as deep as a long tail. But believe me when I say this; they will dig as deep as you can force them and still keep the rpms revving like a race car. I can get my 1854 on plane in 6" of water in about the length of the boat with a light load further of course with a heavy load. But will still plane out regardless.
> 
> ...


Pretty accurate. Sandy/clay bottoms are the only challenge areas I've encountered and I've experienced the same while driving long tails. It's just a matter of the prop not being able to dig. 

As for torque, I would say that is not accurate, either. Depending on the size motor you decide to go with and the load you are trying to push with it, you can still get some mean torque out of a stock motor on a surface drive. You can then decide to mod the motor further to tailor it to your needs (I.e. More top end speed, lower/mid range torque, etc.) if you want to squeeze a little more performance out of it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info. Sounds like its time to bum a ride in one this spring before I order


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

farmergunner said:


> Thanks guys for the info. Sounds like its time to bum a ride in one this spring before I order


Looks like you aren't too far from me. You're more than welcome to take it for a spin if you'd like. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

just my $0.02:

I have a Mudbuddy 23 Mini that has THOUSANDS of hours on it. I swear to God, this thing should be in a museum for what I've done with it.
I've never had any real problems, and I regularly hunt 50 days a year, and use it all spring and summer as well. From what I got out of this motor, I'd never even consider another brand. 

just chiming in...


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

fishing extreme said:


> just my $0.02:
> 
> I have a Mudbuddy 23 Mini that has THOUSANDS of hours on it. I swear to God, this thing should be in a museum for what I've done with it.
> I've never had any real problems, and I regularly hunt 50 days a year, and use it all spring and summer as well. From what I got out of this motor, I'd never even consider another brand.
> ...


I agree we deff. put ours through a bunch every year too. I use it more in the spring and summer than I do duck hunting in the fall. Not just motoring around eithe,r I mean some serious muddin and beatin on this thing twisting rpms in the mid 4000 range!  Thanks for chiming in bro. 
Smoke


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> I agree we deff. put ours through a bunch every year too. I use it more in the spring and summer than I do duck hunting in the fall. Not just motoring around eithe,r I mean some serious muddin and beatin on this thing twisting rpms in the mid 4000 range!  Thanks for chiming in bro.
> Smoke


I'd imagine I will be the same way. Bowfishing deck going on and gonna shoot Asian carp down here in IL


----------

